# Which holster do you use for Glock 26? And how many rounds or mags do you carry?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Well folks I finally did it! I got rid of my Springfield XD 40 subcompact and traded it for my brand new Glock 26. Want to know what kind of IWB holders you guys have for this gun and if anybody has any recommendations and pictures?


It will be my CCW gun when I take the class next week. Mike, by the way if your reading this I think you said you had a glock 26 and work for Galco, any recommendations with which galco? I did see online the Scout clip. But what's the difference between the Ultra Deep cover for $75.95 vs. the USA inside the Pant Holster for $$69.95? I also saw the Walkabout inside the pant holster ( has mag pouch with it)

Second part of the question is how many rounds you carrying with your Glock 26. I am planning on carrying my standard 10+1 with pierce grip and maybe my glock 19 15 rd magazine. What are your opinions and again what mag holster?

So in summary here are some of my questions?
1. Which holster you using for the Glock 26 IWB (pictures if u have them)
2. How many rounds or extra mags you carrying?
3. Which mag holster you using or is the extra mag just in the pocket?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a G23 in a Blackhawk Serpa and one extra mag on the other side. Sorry Mike, I'm a Kydex guy.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a good Galco belt slider and a two mag pouch holder for your belt. Oh don't for get to get a good belt too. You'll be all set. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I use a Galco Royal Guard IWB for the pistol (I like plastic holsters, but not for IWB), which you can see here: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=907&GunID=50.

I carry a single Glock 17 mag on the offside, also in a Galco pouch: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterC3.asp?ProductID=3303&CatalogID=88.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Plastic gun, plastic scabbard. 

Uncle Mike's or Blade Tech; with spare G19 or G17 mag in pocket.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't like IWB rigs, but I do like Galco. I have the Concealable and a Safepacker. For the best concealment, I use the Smart Carry.

YMMV


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for those picks! How much did you get your smart carry for and does it feel natural? I heard pros and cons against them. 

Also the packer is that one like a belly band?

I tend to wear sweat pants or shorts and don't really like to wear a belt so I want to know if the smart carry is something that would work. Never seen the packer, but anybody have any thoughts on the belly band?


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I've played a round of golf with the Smart Carry in shorts and no one in the group noticed it. They were very surprised when I told them. I bought it from Smart Carry, Here is the link.
http://smartcarry.com/

The Wilderness Safepacker is a "man purse"! I have two sizes. The smaller one accommodates my G26, G19 or Taurus .38 Special. The larger one handles the Taurus Judge or Colt 1911. Here is a picture of it closed.









Here is their link.
http://www.thewilderness.com/

In Ohio, if you are driving, the weapon must be concealed on your person or in a "locked" case in full view. This product satisfies that law.

You might have to consider more than one holster to satisfy all your needs.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Alpacino said:


> Mike, by the way if your reading this I think you said you had a glock 26 and work for Galco, any recommendations with which galco? I did see online the Scout clip. But what's the difference between the Ultra Deep cover for $75.95 vs. the USA inside the Pant Holster for $$69.95? I also saw the Walkabout inside the pant holster ( has mag pouch with it)


I goofed and failed to answer this part of the question. My apologies!

The difference between the UDC and the USA is that the UDC has a reinforced mouthband to prevent the holster from collapsing when the gun is drawn. This allows easy one-handed holstering after the gun has been drawn, but does make the holster a bit bulkier.

The Walkabout is only useful as a VERY casual concealed carry holster. It is basically impossible to withdraw the magazine in any good way, so it is largely pointless unless one is a mall ninja. A better choice in that price point is the Stow-n-Go, which is a very good little holster and quite inexpensive. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=3236&GunID=50


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

do i need to wear a belt with shorts for the smart carry? Or can I wear my gym shorts or other shorts without a belt and cover it up?

Also how realistic is it to get a draw on your weapon fast enough to defend a situation? I understand that most incidents occur within 10ft and within less than 2 seconds? 

So my question is in a real life threatening situation, am I going to be able to defend myself or am I sacrificing myself over comfort and convenience with the smart carry?


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Alpacino I wear mine with gym shorts and t-shirt
no belt. It's invisible and easy to get to you just need 
to practice your draw with an unloaded weapon.

With jeans and a belt it's a little slow, but I wear overalls
most of the time and that setup works really well.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my backup mags are also the model 17 mags


----------

